# Night dive video



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

http://vimeo.com/55989527


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's a short clip of our night dive last week.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

cool...two quick sticks...


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool. was that a beach dive or were yall offshore?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

below me said:


> cool. was that a beach dive or were yall offshore?


Both, from a boat. 
Have you and Jeff been out lately?


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Man that looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome man. How was it finding the way back to the anchor?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> How was it finding the way back to the anchor?


 it had a light on it, but we ended the dive with a free ascent.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing; nice vid.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

supercoool viedo!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys, wish I had more and better footage for ya but glad you enjoy it.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

coolbluestreak said:


> Both, from a boat.
> Have you and Jeff been out lately?


we got beat up this weekend on our way to and from the Pete Tide area.

how far offshore were yall in this video? looks like fun. nice flatties too


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet. Enjoyed watching that Jeremy. Those sticks on the anchor were great, but they floated up to the surface. My computer malfunctioned so I came up on a free ascent, then pulled anchor and went to pick the rest of the guys up. Would have been a loooong swim. I just followed the light since the water was so clear.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Below me- we were on the three Barges.


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

cool, thanks. yall are bold. easy to get lost on all that rubble - especially in poor vis/night conditions. sounds like fun...


----------



## Estew (Nov 27, 2012)

Cool vid (& track). Thanks! Giving me the fever to get back out there. Just rerigged my AB Biller 42 special after it's been sitting for a while. Hopefully I got the right bands for it (JBL 20").


----------

